
The JavaScript Way book - thmslee
https://github.com/bpesquet/thejsway/#readme
======
bdcravens
Discussed four days ago, 500+ upvotes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14865043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14865043)

~~~
baalimago
was just going to mention this.

Feels like PR stun or whatever.

OP, has anything changed since last posted?

~~~
flexie
That's some accusation. Maybe the poster just didn't spend as much time
reading HN in the last few days.

~~~
mercer
Honestly I had the same reaction initially. But now I think this is just an
echo-chamber effect. After reading the HN article, I received at least two of
my regular js-related newsletters in my email inbox that mentioned this book.
I suspect that's what caused it to be submitted again (and I vaguely recall it
popping up in a thread somewhere).

But I do understand that it might feel like a campaign.

------
jeffehobbs
Note to the author: your social news app on heroku is overwhelmed by spam.

------
netmask
The JS way is : just fuck it

